# Τα γατόνια του αστυνομικού ρεπορτάζ



## oliver_twisted (Dec 7, 2010)

Έχω ένα κακό συνήθειο : το πρωί για να σηκωθώ, πρέπει να ανοίξω την τηλεόραση. Είναι κάτι σαν, ξύπνα ρε, μοιράζουν κόκκινες σέξι καφετιέρες εκεί έξω, λένε τον καιρό, μαγειρεύουν ντολμαδάκια, λένε τα ζώδια και τους τίτλους των εφημερίδων, μαζί με συμβουλές για φτηνό –πλην κομψό- ντύσιμο από τη λαϊκή. Ο κόσμος ξύπνησε, φτιάξε κι εσύ τον καφέ σου. 
Ανοίγω λοιπόν το μαγικό κουτί χτες το πρωί και ακούω την εστεμμένη της πρωινής ζώνης Ελένη Μενεγάκη να λέει, αναφερόμενη στην τελευταία γιάφκα της Ν. Σμύρνης : « Πώς γίνεται, ρε παιδιά, κάθε φορά που είναι να ακούσουμε κάτι δυσάρεστο στο θέμα της οικονομίας, να γίνονται συλλήψεις ! ». Παραλίγο να μου πέσει το μπρίκι απ’τα χέρια ! Ήταν η πιο έξυπνη δήλωση που άκουσα όλη την ημέρα.

Το βράδυ είχαμε τα αστυνομικά ρεπορτάζ των δελτίων. Στείλανε, λοιπόν, τα κανάλια τα γατόνια ρεπόρτερ τους στη γιάφκα να μας δείξουνε το εσωτερικό της, όπως ακριβώς είχανε κάνει και στη γιάφκα της Φιλαδέλφειας, με τα ατελείωτα ρεπορτάζ για την καλαμωτή. Και τι έμαθε ο τηλεθεατής ; Ότι στη γιάφκα βρέθηκαν πολλά dvd «μάλλον, επειδή περνάγανε πολύ χρόνο εδώ πέρα, θα θέλανε να διασκεδάσουν» αποφάνθηκε ο Κλουζό ρεπόρτερ. Ανοίξανε ντουλάπες, μας έδειξαν «πουλόβερ, φανέλες και σλιπάκια». Πήγαν στην κουζίνα, ανοίξαν τα ντουλάπια, «όπως βλέπετε έχει πιάτα, μπολ και γενικά ό,τι έχει ένα κανονικό σπίτι που μένουν άνθρωποι( !)». Ανοίξαν το ψυγείο «βλέπετε ότι είναι γεμάτο τρόφιμα» -πάλι καλά που δεν σχολίασαν τα λεμόνια. 

Και μετά καπάκι οι μεταγωγές των κρατουμένων με τους κουκουλοφόρους αστυνομικούς της αντιτρομοκρατικής. Η δημοκρατία της κουκούλας και της τηλε-εξουσίας. Δεν υπερασπίζομαι την ένοπλη πάλη. Αυτό είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο και μεγάλη κουβέντα. Με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα όμως η βλακεία των καναλιών. Και δε μιλώ για τη βλακεία των πρωινάδικων. Αυτή είναι δηλωμένη και αυτός είναι ο σκοπός τους. Δεν παριστάνουν κάτι διαφορετικό. Όταν όμως η «ενημέρωση» καταντάει να σου δείχνει σώβρακα και λεμόνια, βγαίνω απ΄τα ρούχα μου.
Το γύρισα στη NET που είχε αφιέρωμα στον Άγιαξ. Καθολικό ποδόσφαιρο, όχι καθολική πλύση εγκεφάλου !


----------



## sarant (Dec 7, 2010)

Από την Ελευθεροτυπία:
_Σε ό,τι αφορά την εικασία για το επικείμενο χτύπημα, αρμόδιοι αξιωματικοί λένε ότι συνάγεται από πληθώρα ισχυρών ενδεικτικών στοιχείων, όπως η αγορά εργαλείων για εργασίες κήπου ή απασχόληση πεζοδρομίου, η κλοπή αυτοκινήτου και η μετακίνηση οπλισμού._ 

Όσοι έχετε κήπο, μην τολμήσετε να αγοράσετε εργαλεία. 
Όσο για την απασχόληση πεζοδρομίου, πείτε μου τι είναι να μην πάει το μυαλό μου στο πονηρό!


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2010)

Ελλάς, ΕΛΑΣ, το μεγαλείο σου· γελάς;

Αυτό το τραγούδι θυμάμαι πάντα σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, Συνεστραμμένη_Όλιβερ. 
Και τη χαμένη τιμή της Κατερίνας Μπλουμ και τις αδελφές Τσαγκαράκη και, και, και...

Φυσικά, δεν απευθύνεται σ' εσένα προσωπικά. :)






Einen recht schönen guten Abend, meine Damen und Herren. 
Ich begrüsse Sie recht herzlich zu unserem heutigen Fernsehprogramm 
Und wünsche Ihnen einen recht guten Empfang.

Allein!
Die Welt hat mich vergessen
Ich hänge rum!
Hab's bei allen verschissen
Ich sitz' zu Hause!
Keine Lust zu gar nichts
Ich fühl' mich alt!
Im Sumpf wie meine Omi:

Ich schalt' die Glotze an
Die Daltons, Waltons, everyone
Ich glotz' von Ost nach West, 2, 5, 4
Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden,
Ist alles so schön bunt hier!
Ich glotz' TV (Sie glotzt TV)
Ich glotz' TV (Sie glotzt TV)
Wau!

Ich bin so tot!
War das nun schon mein Leben
Meine schöne Phantasie!
Meine Schaltstellen sind hinüber

Ich schalt' die Glotze an
Happiness, Flutsch Flutsch, Fun Fun
Ich glotz' von Ost nach West 2, 5, 4
Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden,
Ist alles so schön bunt hier!
Ich glotz' TV (Sie glotzt TV)
Ich glotz' TV (Sie glotzt TV)


Ich krieg'ne Meise, weil
Na, ich fass' kein Buch mehr an
Literatur, da wird mir übel
Und die Arztromane hab' ich mit zwölf schon hinter mich gebracht
Mann, bin ich belesen
Und die Erfrischungswaffeln sind ausgelaufen, würg, würg, würg
Und diese Scheissschokolade macht einen fetter und fetter
Und fetter und fetter und ...

Ach,
Ich schalt' die Glotze an
Happiness, Flutsch-Flutsch, Fun Fun
Ich glotz' von Ost nach West 2, 5, 4
Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden,
Ist alles so schön bunt hier!

Ich glotz' TV 
Ich glotz' TV 
Ich glotz' TV 
Ich glotz' TV 
Ich glotz' TV 
Ich glotz' TV
TV, TV, TV, TV, TV, TV, TV, 
Ich glotz' TV!

TV, TV, TV, TV, TV, TV, 
TV ist 'ne Droge
TV macht suechtig
TV, TV, TV, TV


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2010)

sarant said:


> [...]Όσοι έχετε κήπο, μην τολμήσετε να αγοράσετε εργαλεία.
> Όσο για την απασχόληση πεζοδρομίου, πείτε μου τι είναι να μην πάει το μυαλό μου στο πονηρό!


 
1. Γαμώτο, ζούγκλα θα γίνει!
2. Αυτό ξέρω εγώ. Ξέρουν κάτι περισσότερο τα γατόνια τής ΕΛΑΣ;


----------

